# Bridge Porn



## Road Guy (Oct 31, 2019)

not sure if we have this thread but we need it!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## mudpuppy (Nov 1, 2019)

wilheldp_PE said:


>


Well played!


----------



## mudpuppy (Nov 1, 2019)




----------



## Flyer_PE (Nov 1, 2019)




----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Nov 1, 2019)




----------



## ruggercsc (Nov 1, 2019)

Natchez Trace Bridge


----------



## Master slacker (Nov 1, 2019)




----------



## NikR_PE (Nov 1, 2019)

What about Duge Beipanjiang Bridge. S aw it in the China episode of The Grand Tour.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 1, 2019)

this one was actually mine!

(Well I was the "owner" this was my vision sort of say), the previous bridge had a bent that attached to that big ass rock below the new bridge..


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Nov 1, 2019)




----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Nov 1, 2019)

When I saw "bridge porn" I thought you meant something more suggestive. Like this...

View attachment 14139


----------



## JayKay PE (Nov 5, 2019)

My favorite bridge (the T. Kosciuszko bridge, not to be confused with the Kosciuszko bridge near Greenpoint/Brooklyn):


----------



## ktulu (Nov 5, 2019)

*The General W.K. Wilson Jr. Bridge*, more commonly known locally as the *"Dolly Parton Bridge" - *The bridge has red warning lights atop the parallel support arches which, when combined with the shape of the supporting arches when approached from certain directions, have caused the bridge to gain the nickname *"The Dolly Parton Bridge".*

Interstate 65 across the Mobile-Tensaw River Delta northeast of the U.S. city of Mobile, Alabama


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 30, 2020)

I think this was in Montana?

Got Wood?


----------



## bwin12 (Dec 1, 2020)

I got a few. Here's the Hellgate Bridge on the south east side of Manhattan. It runs parallel to the Robert F Kennedy  Bridge (I think it used to be called the Triborough) over the east River connecting Randall Island to Queens/Long Island. 

On my first job out of college I was the Field Engineer for an Electrical Contractor to rehab the overhead catenary over 18 miles, including this bridge. I crossed this bridge on rail a few times as we got closer to it to work plan. I had agreements in place with some of the Amtrak guys to get up to the top of the bridge, but I got moved off the project before that could come to fruition. We had to work our way through Hunts Point prior to getting to the bridge- I just remember that being a bad part of town- and that was after we had been through the Bronx.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 2, 2020)

what is going on here?


----------



## MA_PE (Dec 2, 2020)

Zakim bridge in Boston.  One of the signature components of the Big Dig


----------



## mudpuppy (Dec 3, 2020)

MA_PE said:


> View attachment 19723
> 
> 
> Zakim bridge in Boston.  One of the signature components of the Big Dig


I stayed at an airport hotel in Boston last year with a city view, and that bridge looks pretty cool lit up at night.


----------



## bwin12 (Dec 3, 2020)

MA_PE said:


> Zakim bridge in Boston.  One of the signature components of the Big Dig


My entire childhood involved driving through the Big Dig 6-10 times a year on visits to my grandparents. It was awesome to see what was happening and what had happened since the last trip through. 

Then I worked for a large contractor that had major work in the Big Dig and learned what an absolute shit show the Project was...


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 3, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> not sure if we have this thread but we need it!
> 
> View attachment 14117


----------



## akwooly (Dec 4, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> what is going on here?
> 
> View attachment 19708


LOL We have a bridge like that up here.


----------



## MA_PE (Dec 4, 2020)

bwin12 said:


> My entire childhood involved driving through the Big Dig 6-10 times a year on visits to my grandparents. It was awesome to see what was happening and what had happened since the last trip through.
> 
> Then I worked for a large contractor that had major work in the Big Dig and learned what an absolute shit show the Project was...


Don’t be so harsh.  It actually did wonders for Boston traffic.  Initial estimates were very low relative to the  actual cost but truthfully if they had used the realistic estimates it never would have happened.  This is from a MA resident who thought it was a foolish idea to begin with but now enjoys the benefits.


----------



## bwin12 (Dec 5, 2020)

Sure it worked wonders for the traffic. I have visited Boston (like downtown, not driving through) quite a few times and agree. The temporary works to carry traffic while construction was ongoing was nothing sort of amazing, but I can vividly recall as a 9 year old listening to my dad gripe about it as he was trying to navigate Route 1 to I-93. 

I was initially referring to the excavation work through what is basically a landfill, pieces falling off tunnels, the mafia connections and the general consensus that only the local contractors made any money in the deal (big guys got screwed) among other things. All of that is aside from the fact that the Big Dig was supposed to be ~$3 billion (1990ish dollars) and ended up being closer to $10 billion, which you allude to.

I think you're right, if they were honest it would have never happened. But my grandparents/aunts/uncles living between Boston and the cape (but generally staying away from Boston) really felt like they were sold a bill of goods.


----------



## P-E (Dec 6, 2020)

This bridge came up as a screen saver the other day.  Located in Da Nang.


----------



## Supe (Dec 7, 2020)

I hear bridges around Atlanta blow fire too.  Only, it comes from a homeless guy setting construction materials on fire and spalling all the concrete.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 8, 2020)

vhab49_PE said:


> View attachment 14138


Update: Westbound is open!


----------



## Dothracki PE (Dec 8, 2020)

The new Kosciuszko bridge (also pretty much the same design as the new Goethals bridge and the Mario Cuomo bridge that replaced the Tappan Zee)


----------



## bwin12 (Dec 8, 2020)

vhab49_PE said:


> Update: Westbound is open!


Is this the new bridge over the Mississippi between the Quad Cities?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 8, 2020)

bwin12 said:


> Is this the new bridge over the Mississippi between the Quad Cities?


Yep. Or at least part of it.


----------



## Dothracki PE (Dec 17, 2020)

Zhejiang Rutig Bridge, China


----------



## NJHHEngineer P.E. (Dec 17, 2020)

Dothracki said:


> The new Kosciuszko bridge (also pretty much the same design as the new Goethals bridge and the Mario Cuomo bridge that replaced the Tappan Zee) View attachment 19839


I went to a presentation on the demo of the old Kosciuszko bridge...they showed a video of the blasting.  It was so cool...especially to pull off in the city like that.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 23, 2020)

On the topic of Bridge Porn, check this shit out!
















This is an overpass bridge for NJSH Route 15, on the departure side of the SB lanes in Jefferson, NJ. Apparently, this was struck by a truck about a year ago. Apparently the truck struck all nine of the girders. At the time of the incident, it was inspected and NJDOT decided to only fix what was obviously damaged. Well, that was a big ol' failure. Now, per my understanding two of them girders are failing with cracks. NJ-15 is a main accessway from the NW region of NJ to commute on daily. Right now the entire SB lane is closed until the finish evaluating the failure and integrity of the structure and come up with a temporary solution. Even then, they only plan to open one lane on the SB side. This is a shit show and will be for some time.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Dec 23, 2020)

I have a friend who builds matchstick structures. This will be his next project...


----------

